# My new soon-to-be baby



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

hey guys, i finally found the perfect puppy after searching for what seemed like forever, and dealing with alot of crappy 'breeders' 
so here he is!





































sorry the pics are so big.
hes 10 weeks old, and weight 1.6 pounds, atleast i think thats what she said. 
i should be able to get him sometime next week, hopefully! im so excited, i wonder how Riley and Layla will react. hmmmm.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi what a doll youve gotten he is so small i think he is precious


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

awww he's lovely!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I want him !!! he's gorgeous


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a darling! Those big eyes!! Congrats!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwww he looks a little scared in the pics! I can't wait till you get him home. He sure is cute and a lovely color.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

SOOOOO cute!!! Lookit the wittle ears!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Very cute


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

thanks guys! im so excited! im going to take lots of pictures when i get him home, he looks like a little cartoon character to me


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

He is beautiful! Congrats


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

He is gorgeous! I LOVE his coloring......if I ever get another chihuahua, I want a black and white one, or chocolate and white one.


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

yea chocolate and white is so nice, chocolate is such a beautiful color


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

oh wow he is super cute!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

He is so cute.  Love him. I think I need him. He looks like a dark version of Asia.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

What a sweet baby. He is so darn cute!!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

He sure is a cutie!!! congrats :hello1:


----------

